# Microsoft Word & Vista issues



## groupof7 (Sep 24, 2008)

I recently installed Microsoft Office 2007 on my computer. It worked, briefly. (I did register it). Then when I tried to start any of the programs again, I got a message that Windows Installer was preparing to install Office...and then configure it...and then restart the computer. Then if I tried to run it, the same thing would happen. 

So I re-installed Office 2000. When I try to start Word, I get the following error: "c:/windows/system32/dbgeng.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support." The other components (Excel, etc.) work fine. I have reinstalled Office, but I don't have disks for Vista. It was installed on the computer already when I purchased it.

Also, every time I restart the computer, it tries to download a service pack update, but fails.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## groupof7 (Sep 24, 2008)

Another error message that is popping up (I can't run IE because of it) is it can't find or write to files in: c:/users/MY-USER-NAME/AppData/Temp The directory exists and there's lots of room on my hard drive.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi groupof7,

Do you have both Office 2000 and Office 2007 installed? Your post seems to suggest this is so. If that is the case, Office 2000 must be installed before Office 2007.

If it's just a typo and you've only got Office 2007 installed, try running 'MS Office Diagnostics' from Word Options|Resources or Excel Options|Resources. Alternatively use 'Programs and Features' from the Control Panel then select MS Office and repair the Office installation. If that fails to cure the problem, try uninstalling & reinstalling Office 2007, via the Control panel.


----------



## groupof7 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, Macropod. It's a bit of a long, messy story what was installed and uninstalled...In the end I had to uninstall Office 2007 using the disk (it didn't work with Control Panel) and reinstall. It's working now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gypsythis (Sep 26, 2008)

HELP!! I am trying to install microsoft 2007 office for home - but i keep getting an error that says Error 1311 and that the source file not found E:\PA561401.CAB What do I do?????


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I entered PA561401.CAB in google and got several sites. Some where you can download it, and some with info about that error.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi gypsythis,

How are you doing the instal? From the original Microsoft DVD?


----------



## gypsythis (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for the help - i got it figured out.. turned out i was trying to update instead install and I didnt have an earlier version in the computer that i was using...lol... what a bonehead!


----------

